# New Fiat Ducato Models - Radio cut off after 20 mins



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I know its possible to get rid of this auto cut off in the old models as we had this done on our last motorhome. However the dealer told me that it can't be done on the new X250. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

My Arto is on the new X250 chassis, my radio stays on permanently even with the ignition key out so not sure why you have been told it cant be done. Mine is an A class van so not sure if they have altered something in the conversion but if they have it must be possible


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I was annoyed that there was no half measures with the X250-No intermediate key position allowing the radio to stay on.
I had to wait for Pioneer to develop the gizmo to link up my Pioneer radio cum satnav to the X250 management system, so when they finally fitted it I asked for, and got, a separate switch on the dash.
With the switch on the radio plays with or without the ignition on.
So it can be done.
HTH


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a new Bessacarr on the X250 chassis and my radio can stay on without the key in the ignition


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Diabalo said:


> I have a new Bessacarr on the X250 chassis and my radio can stay on without the key in the ignition


Ditto. No key needed and no 20 minute switch off.

The van is about to go to the dealer for a modification as, even though we remove the front of the radio when we leave the van, it is thought that the radio in some way is contributing to the problem we have of the engine battery flattening after the van is unused for about 1 week.

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have put up a new thread:

"New Bessacarr vehicle battery discharges"

which might be interesting to readers of this thread


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine does the same on a new Hymer B544SL. There is a permanent live feed to the radio memory so I propose to disconnect the switched live and take a feed from the permanent live via a seperate switch to isolate the radio when necessary. Think this should work fine.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We had our radio power supply re-routed to bypass the ignition switch. Car radio fitter did it for us for £20. Was a 15 minute job.

Harry


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have a 54 reg Auto-Sleeper Symbol, with peugeot fitted radio. 
Same problem with 20mins cut off- but also came with another problem - comes on when you least expect it!! ( 2am) ouch!.

Local Peugeot Dealer wired the radio straight to leisure battery, by- passing the ignition switch. 
Ok you now have to physically turn the radio on & off, but both problems now resolved.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

My radio is fine without ignition on,but when it is the blooming thing wont work :roll: whats that all about then?

steve


----------

